# How to get help outside of doctors office? Willing to pay



## youngmanibs (Jan 18, 2016)

Can anyone recommend any type of diets that have worked? Any type of over the counter medicines? What did you guys pay for this stuff? Are there any specific blogs that have helped? Really looking for any advice here.


----------

